
America's 50 Richest Paydays - matstc
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2008/04/50paydays200804?printable=true&currentPage=all
======
pg
This article is fundamentally mistaken. Most of these weren't increases in
anyone's bottom line, but merely converting one form of asset to another.

------
byrneseyeview
They are missing John Paulson ($3 to $4 billion) and John Arnold (possibly).
And if they use the cash accounting method they seem to be using, anyone
involved in finance is going to look good. A derivatives trader with 100%
daily turnover could manage a $1 million portfolio that gave him $250 million
in gross cash flow ($1 million in turnover X 250 or so trading days). Terribly
flawed.

------
yzeli
Also consider the tax implications and the biggest payday goes to the
Department of the Treasury. So, even though there was a transfer in asset
categories, it wasn’t one-for-one.

